# Phase Separation Example - Edelbrock AVS2



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Been dialing in my 67's timing and carb.

As many of you know, I adore the Edelbrock AVS2 for its simplicity and ease of tuning... which has no relevance other than to illustrate Phase Separation in gasoline. As is my experience, old skool gasoline and water do not mix, alcohol and water do, as a result the ethanol in modern fuel will attract water, even including the humidity in the air

Here in New Jersey, its 98% humidity today and 81 degrees.

I popped the top off my AVS2, removed the jets and needles, and went into my shop to calculate the changes that I'd be making. Upon my return, 10 minutes later, the fuel in my bowls had almost completely separated. As you can see, it looks like lemonade.

So how fast does phase separation occur? That fast.

As Ive stated all along... In a well maitained vehicle, which is driven regularly, then I think youre fairly safe. But if your vents and return lines arent straight and/ or you're not driving enough to burn your supply, this is what you'll get. Use the additives which have been mentioned in other threads and employ partial fill ups if you dont drive a lot.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

That’s scary fast


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

that is crazy. would love to see a side angle of that fuel in the bowls to see if it is really a gas, ethanol, water layer cake.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

ylwgto said:


> that is crazy. would love to see a side angle of that fuel in the bowls to see if it is really a gas, ethanol, water layer cake.


lol. When full separation occurs, the bottom layer is blood red.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

It would be a good test in a couple of glass jars, one straight and one treated with sta-bil Marine 360….and see how long to phase separation….the untreated should be much quicker…you have to be careful of the fumes.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Back in my younger days, we used to do a lot of testing, because it was all theoretical when it was new. But after a year of it, we had it coming out of our ears, so there was no more need to test theories. Plus, its my responsibility to get consumers restitution, so while it's neat to find PS in the field, when it blows up a 20 year old girls new Toyota, while she's three states away from home at college, and her father is looking to kill the gas station owner, who's denying that it's his fault... Your philosophy changes.

It's a lot like convincing a homeowner that a termite, which they've never seen, has caused $20,000 worth of damage to their home.

At the end of the day, the best defense is driving the car and burning your gas! After that, it's definitely the additives. Yes I have tested them and they do work very well.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Spot on…Nough said, …if you run E-10 use the additives if not use pure gas…..either way don’t let it sit around in the tank for months on end drive it.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Despite all of the fear and controversy, it's really that simple. Keep everything sealed, use additives, and burn the fuel!

It's a bit baffling... but maybe a sign of the social media times that we live in? People insist on complicating things. A two-year-old gallon of untreated ethanol, in an open container, in a shed, should be expected to give problems. And for the record, if you leave a 1/2 pound of cheese on the counter, in July, for two days, that's going to cause you problems as well. It's not magic, there's no need to consult the tea leaves.


----------

